# LF/WTB: Lungfishes, Gars, Bowfin & Bichirs , Black shark and other Labeos.



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm looking for:
-South American Lungfish
-West African Lungfish
-Marble African Lungfish
-Longnose Gar
-Spotted Gar
-Tropical Gar
-Cuban Gar
-Shortnose Gar
-Bowfin
-Large bichirs of any species
-Black shark and other Labeos.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

On the hunt again huh!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> On the hunt again huh!!!


Yep it's getting warmer now again so time to hunt.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

I know where you can get a spotted gar 20 bucks Selling 4inch spotted Gar


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

boyboykoi said:


> I know where you can get a spotted gar 20 bucks Selling 4inch spotted Gar


Nah that's no spotted gar. I'm looking Lepisosteus oculatus the true spotted gar. A lot of people and lfs labels captive breed florida gar (Lepisosteus platyrhincus) as spotted gar.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry I never knew I'm more of a Koi and aro guy


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

boyboykoi said:


> Sorry I never knew I'm more of a Koi and aro guy


Already have Florida gars but will still buy florida gar if it is larger.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Yep it's getting warmer now again so time to hunt.


Nice. always fun to get new fish.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

El, I can get you the SA lung. Let me know what kind of SA you looking for.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> El, I can get you the SA lung. Let me know what kind of SA you looking for.


I'll txt u later when I go for break from work.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump still looking


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top. Let me know what you have?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

*LF: Black shark and other Labeos.*

I'm looking for black shark and other labeo or shark minnows.


----------



## Problems (Aug 12, 2014)

Selling 2 9 inch florida spotted gars view my ad!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Got pics of the gars and where are you in surrey? I live in surrey too close to surrey central or gateway station.


----------



## Problems (Aug 12, 2014)

Near guilford mall text me. 7789866261 for pics


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpy bumpy bumpy bumb


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

We have a few spotted gars at IPU in burnaby, and gator gar too. all around 10". A big bichir too.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool I'll stop by today.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

My friend is selling his two florida gars. they are around 17 or 18 inches, maybe a bit bigger if you are interested.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

How much is your friend selling them for?


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

$40 each is what he said although he may take a little less if he knows they are going to a good home


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

moneysink said:


> $40 each is what he said although he may take a little less if he knows they are going to a good home


Yep they are going to a good home. 315g with 150g sump.


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

That would do. I will pm you his number.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Still looking for more


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump!!! Need more!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump found a west african lungfish but need more


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Thread close


----------

